# Old '65 Cub 100



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

I recently acquired this 1965 cub cadet 100. The last time it ran was 12-13 years ago. Everything worked fine back then except the generator wasn't charging. It was kept in a shed but the shed had a large hole in the roof right above the tractor. It's pretty filthy, in definite need of alot of sand blasting but everything is still solid except the deck has two holes in the rear. Which could be patched with a mig fairly easy. I originally thought I might tear it down and restore it but I don't think I'd ever get done with it. Maybe i'll part it out. it's 90% complete. The tires are 30 years old they still hold air. The engine isn't locked up it turns freely. The trans. had very clean waterless oil in it. Deck spindles still turn but have some slop in the bearings. Someone painted this at some time, under all that peeling paint is more paint. Missing screen over the clutch and the screen over the flywheel. Air cleaner post is broken air cleaner is in the garage. No real threads left in the block for the exaust pipe, it and the muffler are in the garage also. Has a tailight that the bracket is broken. But the light is in good shape. Cables (Throttle-Choke) are rusty and locked up. Push button for the starter is also froze up from rust. The deck pulleys look pretty rusty They might be able to be saved but they look real iffy. I' going to try to start it in the next week if I can rig up an exhaust I don't want to start it with no pipe I'll burn the valve. All in all it's pretty darn decent, would have been alot less dirty and less rusty if they would have thrown a cheap vinyl tarp over it, but it was free so what the heck.


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

More photos!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Don't waste your time $$'s,not worth it,matter of fact I shall do you BIG favor and offer you twice as much than you paid for it,and pick it up at no charge.

True diamond in the rough,and theres no doubt cub shall shine like diamond again...keep us updated.


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

Well at todays interest rates that would be $0. Does anyone know what's up with these fenders? Did they make such a thing? Or did someone make these?


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

io would definetly say they are home made they only had fenders as an option and they where a rounded fender with a peice that went down behind your legs . but there not bad . little work you could make them look like they wher made for it . i have a 100 myself .cureently in peices . i think you got a better deal. mine is going to be a narrow front tractor when i get to start it , i have to finish my model 73 first


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

I kinda figured, but they did a real good job on them. They are actually quite rigid, the one needs bent back where it belongs. I threw a set of points in it and it started right up, despite the gas running out of the carb. It definitely needs a thorough going over. Don't know if I'll ever get the time, I travel for a living, headed out next week.


----------



## dsterl (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't forget to vote for your favorite Republican today. Or not


----------

